# Grass Eco Press Hinge Borer HELP!!!



## dohertycarpentry (14 Sep 2020)

I recently bought a 2006 Grass Eco Press Hinge Borer and I can't for the life of me figure out how to adjust the depth of drilling. Would anyone know how this is done?


----------



## Jar944 (17 Sep 2020)

On my hettich and gannomat hinge borers there is a threaded rod next to the cylinder with a pair of nurled nuts that function as travel stops.


----------



## Bm101 (17 Sep 2020)

Manual here:



https://www.grassusa.com/downloads/grass_manual_pro1.pdf



14:3 Page 17?

Or email them?





__





GRASS - Contact - Headquarter







www.grass.at


----------



## dohertycarpentry (1 Oct 2020)

I got speaking to an engineer from Grass and I got it sorted. There's two stops in front of the drill bit that if you adjust them they'll raise the bit up and down, in case anyway buys one and was as baffled as I was.


----------



## Bm101 (1 Oct 2020)

Nice one.


----------

